# T3 sides - severe nausea and vomiting?



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

OK so ive recently started a DNP + T3 cycle ( 250mg/50mcg per day ). I have the usual sides from DNP, sweating, lethargy etc, usually I take them together in the morning.

But ive noticed that with the T3 I get this insane nausea for several hours after taking it, really its horrible, and today I had a brutal episode of vomiting 1 hour after taking the T3 + DNP. This was on an empty stomach with no food eaten. I did not eat before vomiting.

Its not the DNP because ive taken smaller dose 125mg tablets of DNP by themselves and there was no neausea or vomiting in those instances.

Anyway, is the T3 suppose to have those severe sides? With all the bad rap DNP gets I was expecting that to be the cause but it appears not. Seriously the T3 gives me the most aggressive nausea ive ever experienced, and I vomited so hard today I thought my stomach was going to pop out.

I dont know what to do now, stop the t3?


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

dont take DNP on an empty stomach


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

MunchieBites said:


> dont take DNP on an empty stomach


Aye fair enough, the times ive taken DNP alone and got no sides, it was near food, as I recall.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

wikidme said:


> Aye fair enough, the times ive taken DNP alone and got no sides, it was near food, as I recall.


T3 can give y9u slight nausea (although at 50mcg it SHOULDNT)

but its the DNP that causes horrendous vomiting.

take T3 in the AM after you get up, wait 30 mins, then eat somethign with the DNP or have the DNP after dinner- whichever fits ya


----------



## Just_Bob (Feb 2, 2013)

wikidme said:


> Aye fair enough, the times ive taken DNP alone and got no sides, it was near food, as I recall.


Maybe because before you was only takibg 125mg by itself. Now your takin 250. Defo eat something first as munchiebites said.


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

In the last few days ive noticed blood in the nose aswell. Not so bad that blood actually drips from the nose. But if I clean my nose with a tissue its stained quite heavily with blood.

Ive done some reading and people have been saying this is due to dry and cracked membranes in the nose. So maybe no biggy but worrying all the same. My nose has been feeling very dried out.

Ive been on DNP for 6 days now but im gonna come off it for 2 weeks to see how my body recovers. Even 125mg dose causes significant elevation of body temp in me.


----------

